# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Oronja verde (Amanita phalloides)

## Azuer

Y ahora la seta que todo aficionado debería reconocer de todas todas, la preciosa, pero MORTAL, _Amanita phalloides_. Desgraciadamente todos los años tenemos noticias de intoxicaciones por esta seta, muchas veces fatales, por confundirla con otras especies comestibles.

Se caracteriza por su sombrero de colores verdosos o amarillentos (a veces puede presentarse de color totalmente blanco), las láminas de color blanco, y la presencia en el pie de ANILLO (como una faldita membranosa) y VOLVA en su base (esa especie de saquito que se ve en las fotos). Hay que tener presente que la volva puede desprenderse del pie y quedar enterrada si arrancamos la seta sin cuidado, por lo que este carácter nos puede pasar desapercibido.

Saludos.


Amanita phalloides por Emiliovet, en Flickr


Amanita phalloides por Emiliovet, en Flickr

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias azuer, creo que lo entendido.
Un saludo.

----------

